# Hello from the Baltic Sea



## wooling (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi,
I´m Kim - a lady from Germay.
I have to improve my sailing English and so why don´t start with an internet forum in English?  
So please be patient with my postings 
I sail my whole life. Starting with an Optimist, change to surfboards and 420er and now we have a Comfortina 42 (this is our 5th own boat).
If you have any questions regarding scandinavian boats, mayba I could help you.

Greetings from the Baltic Sea!


----------



## MarkBarrett (May 31, 2013)

Wlecome to this community just enjoy the stay on this community


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Beautiful cruising area. Looking forward to some great posts from the Baltic. With pictures...lots of pictures. Glad you are here.


----------



## wooling (Jun 11, 2013)

I will try to post some photos from our summer holiday. Did you have a special thread for pics?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

wooling said:


> I will try to post some photos from our summer holiday. Did you have a special thread for pics?


There are some dedicated picture threads, but you can post pics in any post you like. Best way to do so on this site is to use Photobucket.com - upload your pictures there and then copy and paste the IMG CODE link option into your post. The pictures show directly, properly sized without links that way.

If you want to share vacation pics, simply start your own thread. There are regional and general discussion areas where that would be appropriate.

You may need more posts before you can link to your Photobucket library. Joining is free, btw, and there's plenty of space.

And... welcome to the forum. Looks like your scenery rivals BC, if not exceeding it, though your latitude's quite a bit higher...


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi, welcome and thanks to make this forum a more international one. There are already a considerable number of posters from North of Europe and Scandinavia. 

Regarding pictures have a look at the three main thread pictures, one for sunsets other more generic and one for posting your boat:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...ts-get-some-good-sunrise-sunset-pictures.html

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...ted/81388-pictures-those-perfect-moments.html

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/announcements-suggestions-box/90061-pictures-your-boat.html


----------



## wooling (Jun 11, 2013)

I just found out, that it is easy to load up pics with the App Tapatalk


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Comfortina 42... lovely boat:


----------



## wooling (Jun 11, 2013)

Yea, we have it since two years. It is a special one. She was built for sailing at a lake and has a cabon mast which is 1 meter longer, a deeper keel (2,3 meter) and a lighter interieur out of honeycomp. It's a big fun to sail!


----------



## wooling (Jun 11, 2013)

And now it is the only only one in burgundy - we painted is last autum in dark red metallic


----------



## wooling (Jun 11, 2013)

fryewe said:


> Beautiful cruising area. Looking forward to some great posts from the Baltic. With pictures...lots of pictures. Glad you are here.


I just opend e new one for photos. Please look here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/100406-photos-baltic-sea.html


----------

